# Ideas and Suggestions Needed



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Does anyone here have actual experience with a work-at-home job that actually makes money? I've tried the chacha guide thing and never got anywhere with that. Too much time online for no money at all. I've signed up at live-ops, but they are backed up with voice auditions for the holiday season. Keeping my fingers crossed on that one.

In a time when more and more people are trying to save money, what kinds of business can work successfully from home and actually provide a profit at the end of the day?


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Ninn, 

Im new here. Not sure what youre interested in, but if you like making things you could try something like Etsy.

I listed some items on Etsy.com last fall season. Its a handmade marketplace. Its been featured on Martha Stewart iirc. 

You need some unique items to stand out, but its searchable by product...

I sold some totes, hairpins, and one pair of earrings. About time to gear up again! Listing fee is pretty reasonable IMHO too. No minimum stock either, you can make 10 items or 100 if you have the time and materials. You can also list materials in that section if you have craft/art items you arent going to use. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

ty Garnet.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I didn't do one of the 'work at homes' like from the net. When my children were younger, I hooked up with a provider to day care companies and I sewed items for them. I did mat covers and sheets. Most months I got a delivery of 10,000 yards of fabric... and turned out items on a per piece fee. I made the downpayment on a second home, 50% of the cost of it. It was a lot of work, and the whole family helped at times.

There have been other times that I've purchased major appliances, or done extra's like paid for trips to Canada, etc, with other sewn projects.

A couple of times, I baby sat for friends who teach, who didn't want to put a tee-ninny baby in daycare for a few months until school let out.

So, working at home works if you have a marketable skill, and you market yourself well, and you charge enough to keep you happy while doing it.

I've looked at the 'work at home' things a time or two and none of them offer the money of a 'do it yourself' work at home. It's work,,, afterall, but worth it.

dawn


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I work for VIP desk and love it. I've worked for them for a little over a year. Doing customer service work. Pay is $10.00 and hour. If you have any questions pm me and I will try to help you. I can even give you a referal


----------

